# الفاشل والمسيحيه؟



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أغسطس 2011)

*هل كل انسان مسيحى حقيقى لابد ان يكون ناجحا فى عمله ؟
محبوبا من المحيطين به ؟
أم أنه يمكن أن يكون مسيحى حقيقى ويكون فاشلا فى عمله .
لاتبخل برأيك ولو فيه تدعيم كتابى للرأى ياريت تضيفه.*​


----------



## Twin (14 أغسطس 2011)

*تدقيقاً لوضع السؤال ....*
*هل تقصد المسيحي أسماً ..... أم المسيحي الحقيقي الذي يعرف الرب والرب يعرفه ..... فهذا غير ذاك وعلي كل المستويات *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أغسطس 2011)

*انا فى سؤالى كتبت اى مسيحى حقيقى .*​


----------



## Twin (14 أغسطس 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *انا فى سؤالى كتبت اى مسيحى حقيقى .*​


 
*يا راجل *
*تصور مش خدت بالي :blush2:*

*ربنا يكرم وميجيش المشرف ويحذف مشاركاتي *​


----------



## Toni_Thaer (14 أغسطس 2011)

هلأ بالنسبه الي انا كنت ناجح لما كنت مسلم و ضليت ناجح لما صرت مسيحي بشكر الرب دخيل اسمو


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أغسطس 2011)

*

Twin قال:





يا راجل 
تصور مش خدت بالي :blush2:

ربنا يكرم وميجيش المشرف ويحذف مشاركاتي ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ههههههههه طيب ياعم نبقى نستسمحه:flowers:​*


----------



## Twin (14 أغسطس 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *هل كل انسان مسيحى حقيقى لابد ان يكون ناجحا فى عمله ؟*​
> *محبوبا من المحيطين به ؟*
> *أم أنه يمكن أن يكون مسيحى حقيقى ويكون فاشلا فى عمله .*
> 
> *لاتبخل برأيك ولو فيه تدعيم كتابى للرأى ياريت تضيفه.*​


* بصراحة .... الموضوع ببساطة ومن وجهة نظري ,,,,,,,,, عادي *
*ممكن يكون فاشل وغير محبوب وغير ذلك *
*وقد يكون هذا بسماح من الله لتجربته ,,,, *
*وقد يكون بسبب بعض السهوات والهفوات ,,,,,*
*أو قد يكون بسبب عادت هو لم يتخلص منها في حياته كعدم المجاملة والتشجيع *
*أو يكون صريح مدب  أو يكون غير أجتماعي ..... أو أي شئ يكون عائق بينه وبين المحيطين به فيؤثر علي العلاقة بينهم *

*وأخيراً هو ليه ربطنا بين المسيحي الحقيقي والألزام*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أغسطس 2011)

*


Twin قال:




 بصراحة .... الموضوع ببساطة ومن وجهة نظري ,,,,,,,,, عادي 
ممكن يكون فاشل وغير محبوب وغير ذلك 
وقد يكون هذا بسماح من الله لتجربته ,,,, 
وقد يكون بسبب بعض السهوات والهفوات ,,,,,
أو قد يكون بسبب عادت هو لم يتخلص منها في حياته كعدم المجاملة والتشجيع 
أو يكون صريح مدب  أو يكون غير أجتماعي ..... أو أي شئ يكون عائق بينه وبين المحيطين به فيؤثر علي العلاقة بينهم 

وأخيراً هو ليه ربطنا بين المسيحي الحقيقي والألزام​

أنقر للتوسيع...

لأن الكتاب بيقول ان ربنا كان مع يوسف فكان رجلا ناجحا وكان كل ماتمتد إليه يده ينجح .

*


----------



## Alexander.t (14 أغسطس 2011)

*النجاح ملوش دعوه بعلاقتى بربنا وايضاً حب الناس
لان ممكن اكون ملحد ولكن عندى كريزما خاصه بشخصيتى تخلى أى حد يحبنى
وكذلك فى شغلى بتقن شغلى فبكون ناجح فيه
وجهة نظر شخصيه مش أكتر
*


----------



## tasoni queena (14 أغسطس 2011)

لا هو مش شرط ان يكون ناجح دى حاجة تركع لشخصيته وعزيمته

كمان ممكن منساش ان فى حاجات ممكن نعتبرها فشل بالنسبة لنا بس الاشياء كلها تعمل للخير معا


----------



## Twin (14 أغسطس 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *لأن الكتاب بيقول ان ربنا كان مع يوسف فكان رجلا ناجحا وكان كل ماتمتد إليه يده ينجح .*


 
*طب ده يوسف ..... فهل لم يكن هناك أشخاص ناجحين غيره في الكتاب المقدس .... سواء علاقتهم مع الله مثالية أو يشوبها بعض الأشياء أو ليست لهم علاقة معه*​


----------



## Rosetta (14 أغسطس 2011)

*رأيي هو ضد إنه نقول فشل لأن الرب لا يحب أن يرى أولاده فاشلين غير ناجحين 
بل الأقرب أن تكون مجرد تجارب أو إمتحانات أو فترات شدة من عند الرب يختبرنا بها 

"الرَّبُّ يَمْتَحِنُ الصِّدِّيقَ. أَمَّا الشِّرِّيرُ وَمُحِبُّ الظُّلْمِ فَتُبْغِضُهُ نَفْسُهُ"* المزامير11: 5


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 أغسطس 2011)

كل شيء يمكن ان يحدث لكل المسيحيين ، ولكن الدافع مختلف من الله ..


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (14 أغسطس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *النجاح ملوش دعوه بعلاقتى بربنا وايضاً حب الناس
> لان ممكن اكون ملحد ولكن عندى كريزما خاصه بشخصيتى تخلى أى حد يحبنى
> وكذلك فى شغلى بتقن شغلى فبكون ناجح فيه
> وجهة نظر شخصيه مش أكتر
> *



*نفس الرأي*


----------



## fredyyy (14 أغسطس 2011)

*الفشل هو نتيجة لخطأ ما *

*والمؤمن ليس خارج هذا النطاق *

*فالمؤمن من الممكن أن يفشل في تشغيل جهاز ما *

*لا لأن الله ليس معه ... لكن لأنه لم يقرأ الكتيِّب الملحق بالجهاز *

*الفشل والنجاح درس الحياة كلها *

*فقد أفشل كمؤمن في عمل وصلة كهربائية *

*هذا لا يعني أن الله ليس معي ... بل لأنني لا أملك الخبرة الفنية التي تؤهلني لذلك *


*هذا من الناحية العملية ... لكن من الناحية الاجتماعية *

*قد يتصور البعض أن داود فشل في توصيل حب الله لشاول *

*لكن قلب شاول لم يكن مستقيمًا ... بل كان ُمغلقًا أما تدفق الحب الالهي له ... من خلال داود *


*إبراهيم فشل في إختيار أرض جرار للسكن فيها *

*فأخذ أبيمالك سارة إمرأته منه *

*لكن الله لم يفشل في إنقاذ إبراهيم وامرأته *

*ودره في طريقه سالمًا *


*لا تنزعج إن قلت لك المؤمن يجب أن يكون مكروهًا من الأشرار *

*ذلك لأنه يُمثل نور الله في كشف عدم أمانة الأشرار *

*مثال : *
*غير المؤمنين ًيزوروا الفواتير *

*والمؤمن لا يوافقهم على ذلك ... لذا فهو غير محبوب لديهم ... لأن إلهه الساكن فيه يكشفهم *

*لكن في نفس الوقت يبسط الله لطفًا ُيعطي نعمة للمؤمن كما ورد عن يوسف *
التكوين 39 : 21 
وَلَكِنَّ الرَّبَّ كَانَ مَعَ يُوسُفَ *وَبَسَطَ الَيْهِ لُطْفا* 
*وَجَعَلَ نِعْمَةً لَهُ* فِي عَيْنَيْ رَئِيسِ بَيْتِ السِّجْنِ. 

يوحنا 7 : 7 
لاَ يَقْدِرُ *الْعَالَمُ* أَنْ يُبْغِضَكُمْ وَلَكِنَّهُ *يُبْغِضُنِي* أَنَا لأَنِّي *أَشْهَدُ عَلَيْهِ* أَنَّ أَعْمَالَهُ شِرِّيرَةٌ. 

يوحنا 15 : 18 ، 19
«إِنْ كَانَ *الْعَالَمُ يُبْغِضُكُمْ* فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّهُ قَدْ *أَبْغَضَنِي* قَبْلَكُمْ. 
لَوْ كُنْتُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ لَكَانَ *الْعَالَمُ يُحِبُّ خَاصَّتَهُ*. 
وَلَكِنْ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ بَلْ أَنَا اخْتَرْتُكُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ لِذَلِكَ *يُبْغِضُكُمُ الْعَالَمُ.* 


.
​.


----------



## Critic (14 أغسطس 2011)

*



أم أنه يمكن أن يكون مسيحى حقيقى ويكون فاشلا فى عمله .

أنقر للتوسيع...

**اجل و بكل تأكيد*
*لان النجاح فى العمل و العلاقات لها متطلبات خاصة بالشخصية و فن التعامل و ليست متطلبات روحية فقط !*


----------



## fredyyy (14 أغسطس 2011)

Twin قال:


> *يا راجل *
> *تصور مش خدت بالي :blush2:*
> 
> *ربنا يكرم وميجيش المشرف ويحذف مشاركاتي *​


 
*هو أنا أأدر *

*دا أنا أبقى فاشل في الاشراف ههههههههههه*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 أغسطس 2011)

ماهو النجاح ؟

لو النجاح هو الوصول ، فذلك يقتضى التملق والدخول فى تكتلات ونظام شيلنى وأشيلك ، وحبيبى أبلعله الزلط وخصمى أمسكله الغلط ..... إلخ

لو النجاح هو كسب مودة وإحترام كل الناس ، فذلك مستحيل ، لأن الطيور على أشكالها تقع ، فلن أنال رضى السارق مثلاً ، بل إننى مهما فعلت لكسب رضاه ، فسأفشل ، لأن مجرد وجودى هو خطر على وجوده ، حتى لو لم أفتح فمى بكلمة

ما هو النجاح !!!!!!!!!!

ولماذا مكتوب : [عبثاً تعبت باطلاً ، وفارغاً أفنيت قدرتى (أى صحتى) لكن عملى عند الرب وحقى عند إلهى]

++ لذلك ، أعتقد أن النجاح الحقيقى ، هو النجاح فى نظر الله ، مهما كان نظر الناس

فيوسف الصديق كان ناجحاً حيناً ومسجوناً حيناً ، ولكنه لم يبالى إلاَّ بمرضاة الله ، فرفعه فى الوقت المناسب


----------



## fredyyy (14 أغسطس 2011)

*هناك أمور لا يجب أن يفشل فيها المؤمن ... ولن يتركه الرب يفشل فيها *

*كاختيار شريكة الحياة ... إختيار السكن ... قرار مصيري *

*فالله يتدخل وأحيانًا بصورة مُعجزية لتصحيح إختيار المؤمن عندما يُخطئ *

أمثالٌ 19 : 14 
اَلْبَيْتُ وَالثَّرْوَةُ مِيرَاثٌ مِنَ الآبَاءِ 
أَمَّا *الزَّوْجَةُ* الْمُتَعَقِّلَةُ *فَمِنْ عِنْدِ الرَّبِّ*. 

اعمال الرسل 17 : 26 
وَصَنَعَ مِنْ دَمٍ وَاحِدٍ كُلَّ أُمَّةٍ مِنَ النَّاسِ يَسْكُنُونَ عَلَى كُلِّ وَجْهِ الأَرْضِ 
*وَحَتَمَ بِالأَوْقَاتِ الْمُعَيَّنَةِ وَبِحُدُودِ مَسْكَنِهِمْ 
*
يونان 1 : 17 
*وَأَمَّا الرَّبُّ فَأَعَدَّ* حُوتاً عَظِيماً لِيَبْتَلِعَ يُونَانَ.
فَكَانَ يُونَانُ فِي جَوْفِ الْحُوتِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَالٍ. 
​*يا بخت ... ويا سعادة المؤمن *

*مين ذي المؤمن السائر خلف الرب الأمين*

.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أغسطس 2011)

*شكرا إخوتى على إجاباتكم الأكثر من رائعة والمتفقه لكن صدقونى إنى أمر بحرب شرسه من جهة عملى فبعد أن كان عملى مصدر سرور لى أصبح فجأة وبدون مقدمات سبب إثارة لأعصابى سبب فقدان شبه كامل للثقه بالنفس مصدر قلق وخوف من المستقبل وبالرغم من معرفتى أنها كلها جملة من الخطايا وحروبى الشرسه مع ذاتى لكن أجد هذا الدخيل الجديد على حياتى يحاول أن يمتلكنى بكل قوته رغم جهادى .*


----------



## fredyyy (14 أغسطس 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *... إنى أمر بحرب شرسه من جهة عملى *
> * مصدر قلق وخوف من المستقبل *


 
*عندما تأتي الحرب ... فالله هو المُحارب عنك *

*قد تشعر بالضعف أمام قوتها ... ذلك لتظهر قوة الله وتتمتع بها *

*ثقتك بإلهك الذي يسير برفقتك ... هي أهم الأسلحة *

*تذكر وعوده ... تذكر قوته في الماضي ... لا تنسى أن قوته لك ... والحرب ليست لإذلالك *

*مهما كنت ضعيف ... الله قوتك *
*مهما كانت أخطائك ... الله أعظم منها *
*مهما كانت قوة الحرب ... الله جدير بالنصرة عليها *
الخروج 14 : 13 
فَقَالَ مُوسَى لِلشَّعْبِ: «لا تَخَافُوا. *قِفُوا وَانْظُرُوا خَلاصَ الرَّبِّ* الَّذِي يَصْنَعُهُ لَكُمُ الْيَوْمَ. 
فَانَّهُ كَمَا رَايْتُمُ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ الْيَوْمَ لا تَعُودُونَ تَرُونَهُمْ ايْضا الَى الابَدِ. 

مراثي إرميا 3 : 26 
جَيِّدٌ أَنْ يَنْتَظِرَ الإِنْسَانُ *وَيَتَوَقَّعَ* بِسُكُوتٍ *خَلاَصَ الرَّبِّ*. 

​.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 أغسطس 2011)

* هل الفشل فى حياة المؤمن لايعد خطية؟
فجميعنا نعلم أن الله يطلب مننا الكمال 
أيضا جميعنا يعلم أن المؤمن يجب أن تمجد أعماله الله على الأرض
فهل حالة الفشل تجعل الناس يمجدوا الله ؟
*​


----------



## fredyyy (23 أغسطس 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *فهل حالة الفشل تجعل الناس يمجدوا الله ؟*​


 
*ما هو نوع الفشل ؟*

*الكلمة عامة ... والرد على مفهومها العام سيكون غير دقيق *

.


----------



## هاني أبن الملك (24 أغسطس 2011)

من وجهه نظري شايف ال يعرف يسوع وانسان مسيحي  فعلا بمعني الكلمه مستحيل ابدا يعرف معني الفشل بل بالعكس تكون حياته مليئه بالنجاح لانه ببساطه خادم لتعاليم يسوع 
 انا كلامي بعيدا عن موضوع التجارب 
لانه وارد ​


----------



## Critic (24 أغسطس 2011)

وارد ان شخص مسيحى و حياته الروحية قوية لكنه ضعيف دراسيا (علما بان الضعف الدراسى لا علاقة له بالروحيات)
ترى هل سينجح فى دراسته ؟!!
و هل لو لم ينجح سنتهمه انه بعيد عن المسيح لان المسيحى لا يفشل فى اى مجال فى الحياه ؟!!


----------



## فادي الكلداني (24 أغسطس 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *شكرا إخوتى على إجاباتكم الأكثر من رائعة والمتفقه لكن صدقونى إنى أمر بحرب شرسه من جهة عملى فبعد أن كان عملى مصدر سرور لى أصبح فجأة وبدون مقدمات سبب إثارة لأعصابى سبب فقدان شبه كامل للثقه بالنفس مصدر قلق وخوف من المستقبل وبالرغم من معرفتى أنها كلها جملة من الخطايا وحروبى الشرسه مع ذاتى لكن أجد هذا الدخيل الجديد على حياتى يحاول أن يمتلكنى بكل قوته رغم جهادى .*


 

يا سمعان! الم تكن الصخرة وعليك بنيتُ كنيستي!

العمل والعمل والعمل! مصدر من مصادر توفير القوت وعليه تستمر الحياة، مصدر من مصادر العيش التي تتنعم بها وتعطيك ما تحتاج؟ الحاجة ملحة والمتطلبات كثيرة، العيش وحيداً والمحاربة لوحدك أمر لن تتمكن ابداً من الانتصار به على هذه الشرور! كن واثقاً بأنك لست وحدك لا ولن تكون ابداً فالذي يعطيك نعمة العقل الذي تفكر به لتجتاز مصاعبك ومشاكلك هو ذاك نفسه الذي سيحارب بجنابك الى ان يتأكد من انتصارك وحتى بعد ذلك لن يتركك بل سيبقى لكي يحتفل معك في انتصارك.

انا رأيي بأن المسيحي الحقيقي ليس معرض للفشل في أي من نواحي الحياة والسبب بسيط للغاية، الروح التي يمتكلها والاصرار الذي يتحلى به مستمد من إله حقيقي وإله يسمع وينصت ويستجيب، فكما ان المؤمن المسيحي "الحقيقي" ويعرف منهج حياته ومبادئه الروحية، فكذلك الروح المتعبدة والخاضعة تكون للإله الحقيقي الذي يسنده ويعضده. وأعذروني أقول لكم، من منا هو مسيحي حقيقي؟ (إذ ان الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا واعوزهم مجد الرب). ونحن عندما نتكلم عن مسيحي حقيقي، فإننا نتكلم عن إبن حقيقي لله وصورة مثالية للرب الإله. ونحن نسأل - كي نتغلب على الفشل ونحن في نقصنا هذا، مال الواجب فعله؟ هل علينا ان نستسلم! كلا فهذا الشيء بعيد كل البعد عن المسيحية المؤمنين بها (لا تخافوا ها انا معكم كل الايام الى انقضاء الدهر). هل علينا ان ننصاع لشهواة الدنيا! كلا فهي فانية لا محال (أطلبوا ملكوت السماوات اولاً وهذه كلها تزاد لكم). اذاً حتى ونحن في ضعفنا فنحن أقوياء والسبب هي الروح العاملة فينا، روح الله الخالق. (اسهروا وصلوا لئلا تدخلوا في التجربة). فلا تخف يا سمعان! من الان ستصطاد الناس.

تحية لك ونعمة رب المجد والسلام!


----------



## fouad78 (24 أغسطس 2011)

أنا صراحة حسيت من البداية أن كلمة فاشل هي كلمة صعبة قليلاً
(لأن الله لم يعطينا روح الفشل بل روح القوة والنجاح)
وهنا أخي لب المشكلة والقضية
فهناك فرق بين انسان مر بتجربة فاشلة وبين من يتملكه روح الفشل
فالإنسان الذي مر بتجربة فاشلة ما عليه إلا أن يتكل على الرب لينهض من أجديد أشد عزيمة
وأما من يتملكه روح الفشل فهذا أخي الحبيب الذي يحول الإنسان المبارك بنعمة ربنا إلى إنسان فاشل مستسلم
أصلي أن تخرج من هذه المحنة أقوى
الرب معك وصلي من أجلي​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 أغسطس 2011)

*


fredyyy قال:





ما هو نوع الفشل ؟

الكلمة عامة ... والرد على مفهومها العام سيكون غير دقيق 

.

أنقر للتوسيع...

فشل فى كل ماتمتد إليه يدك ....
مهما بذلت من جهد .....
تجد الجميع من حولك ناجحين وانت وحيدا فى صحراء الفشل...
تجد أنك تصلى بلجاجة من أجل النجاح لكنك تهوى إلى أعماق جديدة من الفشل..
تشعرأن جميع من حولك يتهامسون خبثا هاهو الفاشل .
تصرخ من أعماقك يا إلهى إنتشلنى وتشعر ان صراخك غير مستجاب...
تدرك أن هناك خطأ ما وتبحث جاهدا وتعتقد انك عرفته ووجدته ولكن من جديد لاجديد بل مزيد من الفشل.
يزيد صراخ اعماقك ربى لاتحجب وجهك عنى أجعلنى فقط أحصل على نجاح الحياة مثل الآخرين لست طامعا فى مال أو جمال أو شهرة  .....
إلهى أعرف أنك إله الناجحين لست إلها للفاشلين لأنك كامل وتحب الكاملين أعطيت روح القوه لاروح الفشل.
حاولت فى هذه السطور القليلة ألخص معنى الفشل الذى أقصده.


*​


----------

